# Wee Kee Jin



## 23rdwave (Nov 3, 2015)

explosive force





do not use brute force





keeping your structure





bow stance





fajin


----------



## mfinn (Nov 5, 2015)

I dunno bout this...


----------



## 23rdwave (Nov 5, 2015)

mfinn said:


> I dunno bout this...



What don't you know? Let me guess. Somebody hopped.


----------

